# New Boss WazaCraft pedal coming.



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

October 4th.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BoYdNiYH3wO/

MT-2W????


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

From that trailer I’d say an MT-2 is a good guess.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Cups said:


> From that trailer I’d say an MT-2 is a good guess.


What is an MT-2? Thanks


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Doug B said:


> What is an MT-2? Thanks


Metal Zone!


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

ah-ok-thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Of all the Boss pedals to pick for a Waza version, this seems like a wasted opportunity. I know it's a popular pedal, but a) they are easily acquired, (unlike, e.g. the DM-2, which was a great pick), and b) people love them as is, no real shortcomings if that's your thing (again unlike the DM-2 which had a pretty low limit on delay time, even compared to other analog delays, but otherwaise sounded amazing). Figured they'd bring back something cool, unique, no longer available, like the PH-1 or Dimension C (which has had a lot of cloning recently).

It'll probably sell tho.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Of all the Boss pedals to pick for a Waza version, this seems like a wasted opportunity. I know it's a popular pedal, but a) they are easily acquired, (unlike, e.g. the DM-2, which was a great pick), and b) people love them as is, no real shortcomings if that's your thing (again unlike the DM-2 which had a pretty low limit on delay time, even compared to other analog delays, but otherwaise sounded amazing). Figured they'd bring back something cool, unique, no longer available, like the PH-1 or Dimension C (which has had a lot of cloning recently).
> 
> It'll probably sell tho.


MT-2 was just a guess based on the concentric pot. The FZ-2 also have these pots.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ti-Ron said:


> MT-2 was just a guess based on the concentric pot. The FZ-2 also have these pots.


A good guess considerring the tone of the guitar in the teaser vid (in addition to the concentric pot). FZ-2 might be a better choice - has quite the cult following that one. ... but they kinda already Waza'd it with the FZ-5 which has Germ. Fuzzface, Germ. Maestro, and Octavia modes.

Dual concentric + that guitar tone could also maybe be a tricked out SD-2 (Dual Overdrive, which also has concentric pots) in "both" mode and drives maxed out. I sold mine and miss it (mostly for the 'lead' mode; 'crunch' was a little too loose for all that much use). But again, they've already done a Waza OD.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

It’s a Metal Zone and a DC2w. Seems like a strange release but I guess I am not the target market.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

the5chord said:


> It’s a Metal Zone and a *DC2w*. Seems like a strange release but I guess I am not the target market.


How do you know this - I would be really into a DC2W. I actually was just planning a DIY clone build.

Also, assuming that's true; totally called that


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> How do you know this - I would be really into a DC2W. I actually was just planning a DIY clone build.
> 
> Also, assuming that's true; totally called that


Here's some pics form Sweetwater over TGP: https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?posts/27260516/


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Aaaaaaaw sheet; sign me up for the pre-order!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Of all the Boss pedals to pick for a Waza version, this seems like a wasted opportunity. I know it's a popular pedal, but a) they are easily acquired, (unlike, e.g. the DM-2, which was a great pick), and b) people love them as is, no real shortcomings if that's your thing (again unlike the DM-2 which had a pretty low limit on delay time, even compared to other analog delays, but otherwaise sounded amazing). Figured they'd bring back something cool, unique, no longer available, like the PH-1 or Dimension C (which has had a lot of cloning recently).
> 
> It'll probably sell tho.


Brian Wampler posted a few videos about how much he liked the MT-2, primarily because he thought it provided a great platform for exploring mods.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Brian Wampler posted a few videos about how much he liked the MT-2, primarily because he thought it provided a great platform for exploring mods.


Nerds will be nerds. The MT-2 is beloved as is, was the point, not that nobody ever modded or sought to mod. ... they're also a dime a dozen used so they are a great experimentation platform from that point of view as well.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Is BOSS preparing to launch a Waza Craft DC-2w Dimension C and an MT-2w? - gearnews.com


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ola Englund posted a MT-3W on his desk!
He was invited at Roland Japan a coiple of weeks ago to talk aboit new gear.










Here's the link to toe video:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The dimension C demo is up, so it is official as well:






It sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

zdogma said:


> The dimension C demo is up, so it is official as well:


I think I'm in for this one, I played one of these a while ago and it was amazing.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty long look at this one


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I might get the DC-2w. I love this king of chorus, which reminds me of the Detune mode from the PS-6, which I love very much!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Behringer has been making a DC-2 clone for a while now. I picked one up at Fleet Sound several years ago for $30. Personally, I like it better than the Boss unit, because the cheap switches it uses offer more flexibility. For instance, you can defeat all 4 switches for a great slow Leslie sound, and can combine any of the 4 switches. The stock DC-2 is a great chorus, so I can understand why they rereleased it. 

Looking at the schematics for the two devices, the principal difference between the DC-2 and the SDD--320 are that the DC-2 takes a mono input and converts it to two outputs. The SDD-320 takes two input signals, and applies companding to them individually. Like the DC-2, however, the SDD-320 also syncs the delay sweep of the two channels to the same common LFO. As near as I can tell from the schematic, they don't really do anything different to the signal than that. Because the SDD-320 uses MN3007 delay chips, however, it can apply a higher supply voltage which, in theory, increases headroom. The MN3007 does have greater headroom than the MN3207 (used in the DC-2), and the DC-2 used a 9v supply, rather than a wall-current higher-voltage supply like the SDD-320. But there isn't all THAT much headroom in a BBD to begin with, so differences between use of this vs that supply voltage is really more about the SDD-320's ability to handle and provide line-level outputs.

The magic of the DC-2 is that two delay chips are counterswept. As one moves toward a shorter delay time, the other moves toward a longer one. The result is not only that it sounds a little "thicker" because of two alternate versions of the signal, but also that it is not perceived as ever being sharp or flat, because it's always a bit of both at the same time. Essentially, it doesn't provide perceptible "pitch wobble" that drives many potential chorus-users crazy.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Behringer has been making a DC-2 clone for a while now. I picked one up at Fleet Sound several years ago for $30. Personally, I like it better than the Boss unit, because the cheap switches it uses offer more flexibility. For instance, you can defeat all 4 switches for a great slow Leslie sound, and can combine any of the 4 switches. The stock DC-2 is a great chorus, so I can understand why they rereleased it.


Yeah, I considered the Behringer, but decided I did not trust the build quality enough. I don't care about Leslie sims, and don't think risk of crappy switch failure is worth it even if I did like Leslies. What I hope they did is make 4 on an available option - it wasn't on the original IIRC.

The DC-2W demos are making me more excited - seems this thing will finally get me to that magical 'hexachorus' preset from my old Roland UA-100 USB interface that had a software versions of just about every Boss pedal built in.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, I considered the Behringer, but decided I did not trust the build quality enough. I don't care about Leslie sims, and don't think risk of crappy switch failure is worth it even if I did like Leslies. What I hope they did is make 4 on an available option - it wasn't on the original IIRC.
> 
> The DC-2W demos are making me more excited - seems this thing will finally get me to that magical 'hexachorus' preset from my old Roland UA-100 USB interface that had a software versions of just about every Boss pedal built in.


I believe only two on at a time is an option


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, I considered the Behringer, but decided I did not trust the build quality enough. I don't care about Leslie sims, and don't think risk of crappy switch failure is worth it even if I did like Leslies. What I hope they did is make 4 on an available option - it wasn't on the original IIRC.
> 
> The DC-2W demos are making me more excited - seems this thing will finally get me to that magical 'hexachorus' preset from my old Roland UA-100 USB interface that had a software versions of just about every Boss pedal built in.


Given how many people use loop selectors, Behringer's build quality isn't really that much of an issue any more. A board is a board is a board. Lots of manufacturers use plastic chassis, and this one is fine. The momentary switch is the weakest part of it. Worse comes to worse, you install a more robust remote momentary and do the switching that way.

As noted, Behringer used a cheaper "radio button" switch than Boss did. Boss's arrangement meant that if you pushed button 3, whatever button it was previously on was cancelled - a true "radio button". Behringer's buttons function independently from each other, such that you could press buttons 2 and 4, or 1 and 3, or 1+2+4, or whatever, including none of them.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> As noted, Behringer used a cheaper "radio button" switch than Boss did. Boss's arrangement meant that if you pushed button 3, whatever button it was previously on was cancelled - a true "radio button". Behringer's buttons function independently from each other, such that you could press buttons 2 and 4, or 1 and 3, or 1+2+4, or whatever, including none of them.


The new DC-2W has new buttons that can do the "in between" position by engaging two in the same time!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Given how many people use loop selectors, Behringer's build quality isn't really that much of an issue any more. A board is a board is a board. Lots of manufacturers use plastic chassis, and this one is fine. The momentary switch is the weakest part of it. Worse comes to worse, you install a more robust remote momentary and do the switching that way.
> 
> As noted, Behringer used a cheaper "radio button" switch than Boss did. Boss's arrangement meant that if you pushed button 3, whatever button it was previously on was cancelled - a true "radio button". Behringer's buttons function independently from each other, such that you could press buttons 2 and 4, or 1 and 3, or 1+2+4, or whatever, including none of them.


That is not even a good go at being an appologist for poor build quality - I don't use a switcher; refuse on principle due we to no need. Second, I was referring to the radio buttons for which there is no bypass possible unless you never change your setting.

For people like you, and even me, it's not a huge deal cuz we can fix (replace) them ourselves (assuming a compatable part is available, and you don't break some other shitty part trying to get in there), but most people can't, and personally I ain't got time for that BS - it's worth paying more for reliability. Which I why I bought the Aion PCB to build my own (using minitoggles - can switch on any combination of the 4 buttons) vs the Behringer.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

** Somehow I missed pg. 2 in this thread so didn't realize there were a few examples up yet. At least noone posted the Pete Thorn one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> Ola Englund posted a MT-3W on his desk!
> He was invited at Roland Japan a coiple of weeks ago to talk aboit new gear.
> 
> View attachment 226504
> ...


I have a coiple of questions aboit these Toe videos you speak of.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> ** Somehow I missed pg. 2 in this thread so didn't realize there were a few examples up yet. At least noone posted the Pete Thorn one.


LOL he does a pretty good Steve Stevens .... and that would be funnier if he didn't admit that later.

I've actually been casually keeping an eye out for the Dimension D (rack mount version) for a while because I love to use chorus on mixdown but the prices are insane, so it's cool to know what the Waza-added switch is for.... I think I kinda prefer the normal mode (lusher; more pronounced) so I should probably build my clone before I spend the money on this... way to pee in me own cheerios.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Price?

TG


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

All the other Waza stuff is 199. Not sure about the others but the DM2 was on sale for 99 at L&M wen it first came out, but I don't remember seeing that with the others.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I’d be interested in the metal zone for blending with a clean tone on my bass board, but I don’t know if the Waza version would be worth the extra $150 for me for the custom switch. I’ll have to try these in person and get an idea of the differences for myself.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

More Pete Thorn


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

He seems to really love that thing; I counted 4 O-faces in that intro jam.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if Pete Thorn's demo'd the MT2W yet?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Does anyone know if Pete Thorn's demo'd the MT2W yet?


Couldn’t tell you


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL he does a pretty good Steve Stevens .... and that would be funnier if he didn't admit that later.
> 
> I've actually been casually keeping an eye out for the Dimension D (rack mount version) for a while because I love to use chorus on mixdown but the prices are insane, so it's cool to know what the Waza-added switch is for.... I think I kinda prefer the normal mode (lusher; more pronounced) so I should probably build my clone before I spend the money on this... way to pee in me own cheerios.


Pete Thorn's take on Flesh was awesome. 

I can't afford a vintage SDD-320, either. There was someone from Germany who built a clone of the SDD-320 for himself. At one point, he made the schematics, as well as a complete bill of materials available on his own web site. I had a look at the PCB boards that he had built and decided it was way out of my league, as far as DIY'ing it goes. Sadly, that person passed away several years ago and the web site was gone not long after.

BTW, L&M lists the Boss DC-2W for $279.99


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Boogieman said:


> Pete Thorn's take on Flesh was awesome.
> 
> I can't afford a vintage SDD-320, either. There was someone from Germany who built a clone of the SDD-320 for himself. At one point, he made the schematics, as well as a complete bill of materials available on his own web site. I had a look at the PCB boards that he had built and decided it was way out of my league, as far as DIY'ing it goes. Sadly, that person passed away several years ago and the web site was gone not long after.
> 
> BTW, L&M lists the Boss DC-2W for $279.99


Not as rigid as Steve.

The main difference between the Dimension D and C was the rack mount format and stereo (balanced, I assume) line level I/O. Sure they sound a bit different as the mode switch here attests but I kinda like the C better anyway so...

Aion sells a PCB (best documentation in the biz, and I'm not the only one to say so) with mono in and stereo out; hi Z guitar inputs are close enough to line level that it'll work and balanced signals are not strictly necessary if you keep signal runs short. I use my CE2(B) copy on mixdown all the time; problem is if it's on my mixer's aux send, it can't be on my board. I wouldn't want stereo in because I don't wanna hog all my aux sends, but I like the stereo out option. Also as mentioned, uses toggles vs radio buttons so you can get in between modes vs the original. I've seen people take pedal PCBs and build them rack mount (usually to use with Eurorack synths, but also for mixing; especially delays).

Blueshift Chorus (Boss DC-2 Dimension C) - Aion Electronics

Aion are slowly starting to do kits so there may be one for this soon, if sourcing parts is not a thing you're into. It isn't their simplest build, but also far from their most complex (that would be their Lab5 preamp; I have no need, but if anyone wanted the best hybrid setup possible based on existing gear I'd say that thing into a tube power amp).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, with all this MT-2 talk, I thought I would resurrect a circuit I built about 10-11 years ago (the timestamp on the file is Feb. 2007). I called it the Boost-N-Scoop. Nuthin' groundbreaking (neither is the MT-2). I just married the Craig Anderton Frequency Booster circuit to the front of a very modified DOD250/Distortion+ type circuit, and stuck a Shin-Ei midscoop filter after it. There are a couple of component-value differences between what's shown here and what I put together last night and this morning, but nothing that would constitute a design change. Since I just grafted two schematics together and change numbers, pay no attention to the part-numbering.

The first two op-amps form the frequency booster. C1 and C2 are each replaced with two caps in series, wired to a 3-position toggle. The circuit provides a resonant boost that can verge on feedback. When engaged (close the in/out switch labelled S1), it provides a boost of 2x at either 200hz, 450hz, or 650hz.

The third op-amp provides the serious gain stage. I used 3k3 rather than 3k9, so it has a maximum gain of 304x. The preceding freq. booster doubles that before hitting the quartet of clipping diodes. Unlike the Distortion+ and DOD250, I used a cap value (.22uf) that would result in minimal bass loss as gain is maxed (the Dist+ chops a LOT of bass as gain is increased).

The post-diode tone control is kinda neat. I used .039uf, rather than .01, and 10k rather than 22k. At one extreme of rotation, a large-enough resistance is inserted between the 0.1uf cap and ground to "lift" the midscoop, and the .039uf cap is tied directly to ground to bleed off highs. At the other extreme, the full 100k of the pot is inserted between the .039uf cap and ground to keep the highs, and the 0.1uf cap is tied directly to ground, yielding a big midscoop. As with the Shin-Ei pedals, the .0022uf cap allows highs to pass unaffected...at least the highs not bled off by the .039uf cap. 

The result is that the control varies from a much "rounder-but-throaty (cocked-wah)" sound to a serious big-bottom/sizzling-top death metal sound. So far, doesn't seem especially responsive to guitar volume pot settings. But this is a serious metal pedal, that came out a lot more intense than I remembered. Right now it's just a board with a bunch or wires and things hanging off of it. I'll try and box it up and post a demo/sample in the next 24hrs.

In closing, I'll simply note that the MT-2 itself is "just an op-amp based diode clipper", with several fixed resonant boosts ahead of the clipper section, so there was every reason to expect the circuit below to sound "in the ballpark". Four pots and two switches.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

@mhammer ....seriously, I really wish that you or someone like you was my instructor for the OP-AMP course I had to take as part of my EET program @ NAIT. I barely passed the course, partly because the guy teaching it was a boring friggin flake that just went into the equations and what we needed for the exam. He did try to explain them, but his mode of explanation left a lot to be desired. I'm positive that if he at the very least mentioned anything to do with how they are used in many types of musical equipment like Amps, Pedals, etc... I would have aced the course. Love your input into all this music and guitar related equipment. Would of done me great 20 or so years ago. Thanks for all the input you give on these things. We're lucky to have you on the site.


.....and now back to our regular scheduled programming........Wazacraft!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. That's kind and generous of you to say. I don't bring all that many strengths with me, but explanation is one that I do bring. Having been a close observer of the pedal biz for well over 40 years helps in that regard, as does having a number of great examples to model myself after. Apart from one single-semester course on interfacing and machine-language programming of micro-computers (6502-based, specifically) for lab data-acquisition in grad school, I've never actually had any formal instruction in electronics. Sometimes it can help to be an "outsider" to see things a little differently, but it took me *years* before the lights went on for me with respect to op-amps.

My wife attended NAIT 35 years ago. Lotsa dark mornings listening to the squeaky snow on the way to the bus-stop.


----------

